# Cute blind goat picking out a new harness



## Ferguson K (Jun 17, 2016)

( PS: this is my store. These ladies are super sweet. )


----------



## TAH (Jun 17, 2016)

loved it ferg.


----------



## TAH (Jun 17, 2016)

I am sure you will like this 
@Southern by choice @Latestarter @babsbag @OneFineAcre @Goat Whisperer


----------



## babsbag (Jun 18, 2016)

That was really cute. Funny how the goat could still find things to bite and tug on even when she is blind.


----------



## Ponker (Jun 18, 2016)

That was super cute! Made my morning!


----------



## Latestarter (Jun 18, 2016)

Thanks for sharing. What a sweetie. smiling now.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jun 18, 2016)

Very cute!!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jun 18, 2016)

Cute


----------



## Baymule (Jun 18, 2016)

Those are the days when you love your job even more. That was adorable, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ferguson K (Jun 18, 2016)

These ladies run one of the larger dairies in the area. Pinky has become their mascot. They bring her in now and again, all three are really sweet.

Customers like them make me glad to do what I do.


----------



## Epona142 (Jul 5, 2016)

Thank you again for being so welcoming to us! And thank you for sharing Pinky's video - she's something special that's for sure lol.

Thank you all for your kind comments - I'm very lucky to get to do what I enjoy most for a living, and I'm a big fan of sharing it with everyone via pictures and video. Plus it's just plain a lot of fun. So glad you all enjoyed.


----------



## madelynmccabe (Jul 5, 2016)

Super cute!!


----------



## Ferguson K (Jul 5, 2016)

You're welcome @Epona142 !

I love all yalls videos and goats. They sure are spoiled over there!


----------



## Latestarter (Jul 5, 2016)

WOW @Epona142  you've been here since 2010 and have just made your second post!  That was a really great video and really cute little mascot!


----------



## Epona142 (Jul 6, 2016)

Haha I must have signed up and then forgot all about the place  It wouldn't be the first time


----------

